

'The Scream' sold for nearly $120 million - acak
http://www.cnn.com/2012/05/02/us/new-york-the-scream/?hpt=hp_t1

======
garethsprice
In an attempt to somehow link this to tech; the comments on that article (as
on many mainstream media sites) are obscene in their display of rank stupidity
and without exception fail to add any value to the story, to CNN or to the
human race in general.

What's the solution to this? How can we fix commenting?

